# Dog Pen



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Whilst at the recent manchester show.
We came across this www.dandt.eu

We have a weimaraner bitch,and we thought this would be ideal for keeping her 'close to home'

Does anybody have any experience of this product or similar...........ease of use,storage etc.

We are looking at this type of arrangement rather than an awning.

Cheers,
Lonewolf.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
I use a similar ( but I suspect cheaper, inferior type) that I bought off ebay, its made in USA and has bone shaped windows and is folding. Bought three sets which are quite successful at keeping our 4 pomeranians and 2 mini daxies in......but wouldn't be any use keeping in a larger dog. Even my little escape artists manage to get out if left to their own devices for a while !However under supervision ours is great and we certainly not be able to go away with as many dogs without them.
I think they cost around £40 per set of approx 4 mts.
Please let me know the price....they look very good....are they put together in sections....ie NOT folding ?
Way better than a windbreak type affair.......I really like them.
Could be interested in an upgrade if they aren't horrendously expensive !
Lynda


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

The firm that supplies most of these 'corrals' to tuggers and chuggers on the dog show circuit are http://www.windbreakleisure.co.uk/home.html.
Their products and service have an excellent reputation but they are pricey.
That's why we haven't invested yet  
Also it's something that will go in our Fiamma Ultra Rear Box (see classified wants pages) when we get one, along with the Motordome and silver screens.
So far the Motordome plus a metal grille puppy pen has worked OK.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a Gt Dane and use a Babydan playpen for which I have purchased a set of extra 'panels'. It is bulky but keeps our dane inplace. You can get them 2nd hand on ebay....


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

savannah said:


> Hi,
> I use a similar ( but I suspect cheaper, inferior type) that I bought off ebay, its made in USA and has bone shaped windows and is folding. Bought three sets which are quite successful at keeping our 4 pomeranians and 2 mini daxies in......but wouldn't be any use keeping in a larger dog. Even my little escape artists manage to get out if left to their own devices for a while !However under supervision ours is great and we certainly not be able to go away with as many dogs without them.
> I think they cost around £40 per set of approx 4 mts.
> Please let me know the price....they look very good....are they put together in sections....ie NOT folding ?
> ...


Hi Lynda,
They cost £350 approx,for a nine metre run with a gate.
I think they are put together in sections and stored in a bag after use.They are extremely light though......the 9mtr one weighs 15 kilo's.

I have now checked out steamdrivenandy's recommendation,and they look good value also.
Lonewolf.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm not really into dogs but if I were, they would just have to make do with a cheapo biro. Haven't the money to waste on a decent pen -they're certiainly not chaap are they? 8)


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Having wed a bird only last Wednesday and now you have the temerity to say you are not into dogs.

Wedding a Proper Bird Last Wednesday

Really Pusser


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's our current set up in action last Summer in Scotland.

No dogs in evidence on the verandah but if you click to enlarge you'll see Princess Rosie in residence in her crate at the rear of the van.

Also note the deployed air brake aka Heki, this was due to serious currying being undertaken inside at the time. Shortly afterwards the saltires were swapped for white flags as the unsuspecting Scottish campers became aware they were under serious gas attack 8O


----------

